# Mare in season all the time?



## ilvpippa (23 December 2010)

Hi there, (Also in vet, but in her incase any breeding gurus can help me!)

i posted a while back about my mare who randomly just flew off the rails & had a period of 2/3 weeks of being extremly naughty, around 0ctober time, had the vet out, nothing phyisically wrong with her, bloods taken etc, so we put it down to hormones & the last season on the year being strong etc.

Shes always been grumpy to rug up, saddle on etc, even if you put your hand under her rugs to check her temp, she will put her ears back etc....

Anyway, in the summer months, every 3 weeks, she would be in season, but she always displays the grumpy, i dont want to work attitude....

up intill a few weeks ago with the snow when she was in for 2 weeks cause of the snow, she felt & behavied the best she as ever felt, listened, so nice to ride, compared to the i will not work in an outline! no season so i thought yay, no more moody mare & pain in the bum to ride!

Since shes been out again, she came right back into season & has been a pain to ride, grumpy ijn the stable etc... very violent when getting on, stopping & refusing to go forwards when asking to work in an outline(will be getting back checked asap!), not paying attention, just only doing what she wants!, shes surrounded by geldings in the field (she son her own) and one mare & gelding near her stable...

I was thinking of seeing if regumate would help, i just want my mare back!

What does everyone think?


----------



## GinnieRedwings (23 December 2010)

Got one like that. She is genuinely in pain (ovaries are roughly just behind the saddle) and going forward when ridden, especially in an outline is torture for her... 

The answer??

REGUMATE

A little costly, but I have a sweet mare who is ready to work happily all year round - a God send!


----------



## ilvpippa (23 December 2010)

Thats what i thought, about her being in pain, shes the type of horse to try it on, but normally by being to sharp, not refusing to move..

Do you have to get a vets prescription type thing to have regumate....?


----------



## GinnieRedwings (23 December 2010)

Yep, refusing to move is also out of character for very whizzy little TB mare (1st on my signature).

You do need a vet's prescription. We buy it in 1ltr bottle (lasts about 3 months @ 10ml per day - about right for 500kg horse), it is MUCH cheaper that way (1ltr bottle is about £110-£150 depending on how much of a margin your vet takes!).

She is on it all year round because she cycles all year round  No break in Winter!!! But it is really worth it - no cycling, no season, no PMT, no problem. 

If you don't want to breed from her and she is your forever horse, you might consider having her ovaries taken out. I think they can do that keyhole surgery now, not too invasive. 

The other option is beads in the uterus (supposed to "trick" the mare into thinking she is pregnant and therefore stops the cycling) but I have had very mixed reports on efficacy AND you actually have to take them out for a couple of months a year, which hikes the vet bill & doesn't help if the mare also cycles in Winter.


----------



## ilvpippa (23 December 2010)

Thanks for your reply, really helped, will call the vets after xmas to arrange it....sounds like mine tbh, very wizzy thing! shes in season at the minute...seems really unhappy in herself, i dont blame her, if shes having cycles all year round!...


----------



## PalominoMare (23 December 2010)

Is she out with geldings at all? 

My mare is very spooky when in season but doesnt really show so i struggle to tell when she's in a mare only herd. She's now turned out with my gelding only and is in season every month right on the book and theyre really strong too!

Assuming she's in a mixed herd, could you just put her out with mares? Funnily enough my mare is her best when shes turned out alone or stabled!


----------



## ilvpippa (23 December 2010)

Well, shes out on her own...shes a very dominent mare! She however is surrounded by geldings, and one mare!. Shes such a tart....always has her tail to one side, weeing etc...Im at my wits end! Turning her into a crazy pony!!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (28 December 2010)

regumate is the best thing ever made 

my mare is on regumate from feb till oct....with a few months break and it works wonders.
her seasons were so painfull for her her would kick the crap out ot of both her stable and her belly and we coldn't get near her back end at all.
on the regumate she is a different horse, relaxed and happy and will to work.

xxx


----------

